# Great carpet cleaner



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I swear by this stuff,, yes it's not natural. But the stuff works amazing. It's been put to the test here with three large dogs who on occasion like to poop and throw up in the house when they are sick.....
It not only removes any stains it completely makes the carpet look like nothing happened -EVEN hours later when you come home after an 8 hour workday and find a present on the light grey carpet....










You can find it on amazon.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never seen that before. I finally broke down and bought a Rug Doctor machine once my dogs hit that geriatric stage. They can make one heck of mess when they've contracted Giardia.

But that small can would be a lot easier than digging my machine out. As a matter of fact I just stowed it away in the closet a little while ago.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's awesome. I've been using it for 5 years now , I buy 6 at a time so I never run out. Yesterday we came home to a massive amount of diarrhea on my light grey hallway rug. I scooped up the mess then sprayed this stuff on, blotted with a few paper towels, repeated it and was done.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So far I've used it on dog poop,dog throw up, cat throw up, chicken poop on carpet, mud,wine and an unknown smelly mess lol...


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

LOL, you always have to wonder what the unknown is on the floor. I told the kids one day taste it and see what it is, no body volunteered for that option. Luckily though we are still putting in hardwood floors.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OG! The urge to gag is so strong right now.

You do realize that some of those mysteries eat through the finish of hardwood floors, don't you?


----------

